# Midlande car care



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Has anyone on here used MIDLAND CAR CARE ? I went to the guys work shop he seems very genuine and his work looked good and premises very clean and secure just thinking of booking my cars in to him but always nice to see if anyone on the forums in the midlands area have and experience of this firm ?

cheers guys


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes 

He has done a few of my cars, does some excellent work


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

where do you live??? i can recommend my detailer in worcester


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi i live near this place so it makes it easy for me to drop my cars there and get back .


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Speak to Russ who owns it

he will sort you out


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks i spoke with a lad called harry seemed helpful. I'm thinking of going for a swissvax detail paint protection on the cars.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hahaha made me think. I know that name from somewhere. 
My brother and I purchased some premises last year. They was previously Midland Car Care and Midland car parts. We only changed the signs 3 weeks ago lol


----------



## zhanpt (May 30, 2016)

Any good detailed in Coventry?


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*********PLEASE DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH THIS GUY******

Made an appointment to see him couldn't be arsed to turn up or answer his phone or text or reply to messages left to him clearly doesn't want any work and likes to waste genuine peoples time. However good came of it as a lad who left from there has set up his own and i managed to use him and he has done two cars for me now and a great job !!!


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

dippa said:


> *********PLEASE DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH THIS GUY******
> 
> Made an appointment to see him couldn't be arsed to turn up or answer his phone or text or reply to messages left to him clearly doesn't want any work and likes to waste genuine peoples time. However good came of it as a lad who left from there has set up his own and i managed to use him and he has done two cars for me now and a great job !!!


Gather you are talking about Harry, he has left and gone to work for 2 friends of mine, seems to be doing a lot better there too

MCC are having issues at the moment for sure


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

A12DY B said:


> Gather you are talking about Harry, he has left and gone to work for 2 friends of mine, seems to be doing a lot better there too
> 
> MCC are having issues at the moment for sure



Yes i used Harry seems genuine and decent i thought it was his own set up and he worked for himself tho ?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

dippa said:


> Yes i used Harry seems genuine and decent i thought it was his own set up and he worked for himself tho ?


No he works at onyx


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Onyx have a nice set up, also car enthusiasts. Mine is going there


----------

